# Vektorschrift am Kreis



## markus13 (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich hab das Problem das ich ein Logo habe das aus einem Kreis besteht und aus Schrift (jedoch als Pfade), nun muss ich die Schrift um das logo bekommen also 2 Halbkreise (2 Wörter oben und 2 Wörter unten). Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich das in Illustrator mache?


----------



## ink (31. Januar 2008)

Moin


Du nimmst das Ellipsen-Werkzeug und ziehst n Kreis um dein Logo.
Danach klickst auf die kleine Schwarze Ecke rechts unten im Text-Werkzeug (etwas länger halten) und wählst im aufklappenden Menu Pfadtext aus.
Jetzt klickst auf den Rand des Pfades, der Text richtet sich dann an dem Pfad aus.
Du hast nach dem Eintippen noch die Möglichkeit die Position des Textes zu variieren, indem 
du auf den kleinen Balken vor oder hinter der Schrift klickst und bewegst.

Peez

edit: Sorry, bin n bissl durchn Wind (Virus auf dem Rechner...)


----------



## ink (31. Januar 2008)

Ähm, nochwas:
Warum benutzt du nicht Forensuche?
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonst...41-text-pfad-ausrichten-illustrator-10-a.html

Fürs nächste Mal ja?!


----------



## markus13 (1. Februar 2008)

Danke, für die Antwort. 
Aber das Problem ist das es ja gar keine Schrift mehr ist, da es nur noch Pfade sind.
Den andern Thread mit dem Text am Pfad ausrichten habe ich auch gefunden (aber das wußte ich auch schon vorher    )...


----------



## ink (1. Februar 2008)

Ok 
Die Schriftart hast du nicht?
Ansonsten würde mir nur einfallen das über Objekt -> Verzerrungshülle -> Mit Verkrümmung erstellen zu machen.
Oder du machst aus der Schrift nen Pinsel, zeichnest den Pfad und weist dem Pfad den Pinsel zu...
Das wären die Möglichkeiten, die mir grad dazu einfallen.

Peez


----------

